# do i need a main breaker



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Six breakers = no need for main.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

thank you, that is exactly what i thought


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricalwiz said:


> thank you, that is exactly what i thought


Ken is right..


> 590.4 General.
> (A) Services. Services shall be installed in conformance
> with Parts I through VIII of Article 230, as applicable.
> (B) Feeders. Overcurrent protection shall be provided in accordance
> ...


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Ken is right..


YOU DOUBTED THE TOOL? Harry I am surprised!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

brian john said:


> YOU DOUBTED THE TOOL? Harry I am surprised!


He's too good.:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> He's too good.:laughing:



I can PhotoShop anything :yes:.......... and I don't even _have_ PhotoShop. :no:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I can PhotoShop anything :yes:.......... and I don't even _have_ PhotoShop. :no:





brian john said:


> YOU DOUBTED THE TOOL? Harry I am surprised!


 
Call me feminine, but I like it when we all agree, or don't add smartazz replies:thumbsup:

.....not based on either poster's.


----------

